# [ebay] Hardware Bundle - wohl Teilweise defekt - Schnäppchen?



## Ghostwalker666 (12. Oktober 2010)

*[ebay] Hardware Bundle - wohl Teilweise defekt - Schnäppchen?*

Dann haut mal rein Leute 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190455885282&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

